# Trouble getting up?



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

My mare has been slightly wierd lately.
She's sound, vet, teeth, feet, etc.
And she moves fine, but the past 2 times she's laid down, she's having trouble standing up. She'll drag around on her hip and struggle. Sometimes she even fell a couple times in the process.
She's perfectly fine though once she's up?
The vet is gonna be out somewhat soon, but you guys have any thoughts?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

xEquestrianx said:


> My mare has been slightly wierd lately.
> She's sound, vet, teeth, feet, etc.
> And she moves fine, but the past 2 times she's laid down, she's having trouble standing up. She'll drag around on her hip and struggle. Sometimes she even fell a couple times in the process.
> She's perfectly fine though once she's up?
> ...


vet out soon..not sure what that means
she is not "acting" weird
you need to get the vet out ASAP!!!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

We are as soon as we can!
And by fall, I mean, when she's starting up on her front end, she'll slip down. Not like a big fall.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

Any time you start seeing changes especially those that might be neurological getting the vet on sooner rather than later is always preferred. 

Super Nova


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

xEquestrianx said:


> We are as soon as we can!
> And by fall, I mean, when she's starting up on her front end, she'll slip down. Not like a big fall.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What do you mean by "soon"? This is like an emergency call in my book....not just scheduling an appointment to get out "soon".


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

As in tomorrow, because they're all closed today.
And last time she was moving a little funny, the chiropractor came out and she was fine. Her pelvis was off.
So could this be the same thing is what I'm wondering?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

How old is your mare? Is she up to date on vaccines? If she is old it might just be a muscle weakness. If she is not up to date on vaccines you are looking at anything from rabies, to west nile to epm. Either way, I would get a vet out because none of those are easy and they are nothing that joe shmo on the internet is going to be able to diagnose and fix. If she does go down and can't get up please don't get hurt trying to get her up. Call your vet, its an emergency. If your vet does not do emergencies or have someone covering their emergencies get a new vet.


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^ this! All vets either do emergency calls OR have a back-up to call in case of an emergency. Every vet I've ever had, had an emergency line.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

She's 12, and up to date on everything, including her rabies shot. I've researched the epm like crazy, and that wasn't on anything. Only stuff while walking? And thats it.
And we are havin the vet out tomorrow. She can get up, she struggles a bit, but isn't acting painfully. The second time he got up much easier than the first as well.
So all of its leading me to think she might have pulled something r needs adjusting? Bit I'll see tomorrow I giess
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

^curious...what breed is she and do you know her bloodlines if she is a registered breed.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

She's a very questionably bred Tennessee walker (cross?) but mostly twh. Lots of color breeding.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

xEquestrianx said:


> She's a very questionably bred Tennessee walker (cross?) but mostly twh. Lots of color breeding.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok..thanks! The reason I asked is because of the HYPP mutation in the stock horse breeds. So, I would safely rule that out. I'm also thinking she could have a tying up syndrome, in addition to some of the other things people have mentioned here.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Haha yeah, no hypp for her! But tying up?
Other Qh mare has pssm, and they're symptoms are nothing alike.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

That really does not rule that out GotaDun. More so since she says TWH cross, but isn't sure what the cross is. Some people have crossed stock breeds with the walkers and what not...


----------



## aforred (May 12, 2010)

I have to ask, are you sure she's not just scratching her belly? I hace one that looks like he can't get up when he does it, and it freaked me out the first time I saw it, but he's a pretty itchy guy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

That's actually what i thought she was doing at first, but she kinda just sits on one of her hips and circles a little. So is just always on her hip
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## GotaDunQH (Feb 13, 2011)

NdAppy said:


> That really does not rule that out GotaDun. More so since she says TWH cross, but isn't sure what the cross is. Some people have crossed stock breeds with the walkers and what not...


Yea, you can't totally rule it out...but it's pretty unlikely. Most of the outcrossing is done with Paints, Apps, Arabs....not so much with TWH...YET.


----------



## NdAppy (Apr 8, 2009)

You don't know that for sure. There are so many grade horses out there that you can't say for sure that any grade doesn't have the possibility of HYPP.


----------



## businessdegree (Jul 2, 2012)

actually i think maybe its the weather, maybe she has trouble in one of its legs, i really think you should get a vet


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

The weather?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Black Beauty 94 (Dec 26, 2011)

I would say call the vet, could sound like EPM/lyme disease. She would know best (your vet)


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

The only time I have seen a horse do this was because he had a broken hip (from over tranq'ing & falling in a vet clinic in their stockracks, new vet right out of university, nice huh?). It got worse & worse, he was kept at my daughter's, she would call us to help him up. We eventually had to set him free to run in the clouds. By the way, it was the chiropractor that diagnosed the broken hip, not the negligent new vet.


----------



## Skyebird03 (Apr 29, 2012)

has it been really hot in your area? maybe the heat is getting to her? As far as EPM goes...its not something to mess with...if you have the slightest suspicion that EPM could be an issue, then get a vet out ASAP. I have dealt with it in the past and am dealing with it once again and it is a horribly debilitating disease that can push your horse downhill so fast. Both cases of mine have started out with different symptoms and the sooner its caught the better. You also have other neurological diseases that could cause the same symptoms....west nile, EHV1.

With any symptoms that could even remotely point towards diseases like those, a vet call sooner rather then later is your best option.


----------



## Misty'sGirl (Oct 22, 2007)

Waresbear, that's so awful  Poor horse.

OP, please keep us updated and tell us what the vet says when they come out tomorrow. In fact, if I were you, I'd call back and ask them what their backup vet number is, because they should always have someone for emergencies. Horses don't know if it is 4th July or not haha, and this sounds pretty serious. Best of luck!


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Tonight I was stretching her, and I'm thinking it's an adjustment that's needed. On her left hip, she was much more guarded with it. Or her hocks may be a bit stiff?
I've researched about every neuro thing you can imagine. And she isn't fitting anything it could be. And she's vaccinated on everything. She isn't sore or striding funny. 
But either way, she's getting checked.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

So I'm not ruling it out, I'm just trying to not jump to conclusions. Because her pelvic area needs adjustment occasionally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## spurstop (Mar 22, 2012)

xEquestrianx said:


> She's 12, and up to date on everything, including her rabies shot. I've researched the epm like crazy, and that wasn't on anything. Only stuff while walking? And thats it.
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_



Don't rule out EPM.

A friend of mine had a younger reiner who was having issues spinning in one direction -- he would just lay down. After many, many chiropractors, injections, etc. an osteopath realized that he had EPM. They tested him, he came back positive, and them put him on Marquis. 

He never had any other symptoms of EPM.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

His only symptom? Wow..
Well she isn't unbalanced though when she moves at all. She's extremely coordinated. But I'll keep it in mind for sure.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Or even a selenium deficiency? That can link neuro stuff occasionally.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

My questions, if I may:

How old is she?

No previous injury you are aware of?

How long does it take her to get up?

Once she's up, how does she stand and move? 

Is she lying down more than normal?

Diet:

How is her water, salt and mineral intake? 

What type of diet does she have, and is her weight ideal for her age and breed?

Vaccines:

Have you noticed whether these incidents have coincided closely with vaccinations given? If you think there's a link, you may want to stop the vaccines and put her on a holistic cleansing/detox program.


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

She's a 12 year old Tennessee walker (cross maybe?)
We've had her since she was 6, no previous injuries. She's up to date on all shots and worming. As well as vet checks, teeth ad farrier:
We have an awesome nutritionist, her diet is great.
The vaccines and such don't seem to have any interference, as she's been fine before.

To get up, it takes her a couple tries before she fully wants to use her back end fully, but she eventually will. But once she's up, she's totally normal in every way. Her coordination and muscle are both still great. Adb she's not laying down anymore than usual.
But I can't say too much because I've only seen it happen 2 times.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## laturcotte (Dec 5, 2009)

Believe me I know nothing about horses. Just saying...When I can't get up something hurts. I have an Appy who is 41. When we got her she had a spinal injury so my promise to her was she would never be ridden again. If she has back problems they don't "go away". she will continue to need adjustments as you call them and she will probably get worse. when she gets up she normal, not really, she's just up. The pain may not be bad enough to limp but shes not better once she gets up. I hope you find out whats wrong. I just gage by if it were me with back pain, ear pain, foot pain. Animals don't show symtoms until the discomfort becomes great. Good luck.


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Has the vet been to see your horse yet?


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

The vet is checking her in an hour. 
And yeah, it could be something like that. I'll see and update you guys when I know.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

Very good news!
She needed a big adjustment on her pelvis and shoulder and back.
But the vet thinks that's it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## palominolover (Apr 28, 2010)

Well that's a relief, it could've been much worse .


----------



## xEquestrianx (Aug 30, 2009)

I know!! I felt like I could finally breath. It's relieving to hear her joints being cracked around sometimes hahah as terrible as that sounds.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DRichmond (Mar 13, 2012)

Oh that is great news, for both of you!


----------

